# A little help on breeding feeder mice??



## chynawhyte (Jul 15, 2009)

Hello
I just recently decided to breed feeder mice to feed to my king snake and to sell as feeders or pets because the pet shops here sell them for way too much. 
My question is this. Since I plan on selling them as feeders or pets, I want to sex the newborns b4 I sell them off as food, and sell only males as food. I will be keeping mostly females to grow to full size and feed to my snake and to sell. 
I know I cant touch them so early in life or the mother will eat them, so my plan was to use a spoon to pick them up, and small metal probe to move their tiny tails so I can tell the sex. 
The only problem is, I don't want any scent on the instuments that I use so that there will be less of a chance that the mother will eat them. What should I use to sanitize the instruments? I am trying to make this as cheap as possible, so a homemade sanizter works best for me. Any suggestions as to what I can use that will, a. take any smell away and, b. not be harmful to the mice.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Prepare for a frosty reception on here... This is a forum of animal lovers and I know that quite a few people on here don;t like the idea of killing mice for food.

For sanitizer, I'd suggest ethanol or heavy duty bleach or somesuch.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Prepare for a frosty reception on here... This is a forum of animal lovers and I know that quite a few people on here don;t like the idea of killing mice for food.
> 
> For sanitizer, I'd suggest ethanol or heavy duty bleach or somesuch.
> 
> ...


I agree. This is a pet lovers forum and most people on here don't like topics like this. Even though we all know that reptiles must eat too, it's still not a nice topic with alot of mice/rodent lovers here.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I hate the thought of breeding animals to feed to snakes.:sad: I don't know how anyone could feed something 'live' to a snake.


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

Jazzy, you don't feed them live to the snake you kill them humanely first, which is more than can be said of snakes in the wild.

use a sanitizer for baby things like Milton. Just make sure you dilute it correctly and rinse well afterwards.

check out:
MOUSE CARE SHEET Animal Allsorts The Reptile House

How to Breed Feeder Mice | eHow.com

it should give you tips on anything you need to know.

Make sure it's legal to do what your doing in your region in canada too, you may find there is legislation against home breeding for selling rather than just personal use.


----------



## chynawhyte (Jul 15, 2009)

ok, when I joined this site I was warned that people are on here that do breed for food, and that there is not to be any negative things said to them, so I believe I deserve that much respect, please. I am an animal lover thru and thru. I always had pet mice as a child. We all have to understand that this is the cycle of life. Do you eat meat? Fish? That makes us just as 'bad'. Do you set mouse traps? Or do you have cats to take care of that problem for you?

I love my snake, and I like to keep her fed. Mice here are very expensive. I also own 2 teacup chihuahuas, and I would much rather my snake eat mice then escape and eat one of the dogs or my pet hamster. At least if I am breeding the mice I know they are healthy food for my snake as opposed to her eating mice from god knows were, having been fed god knows what. If this offends anyone, I apologize, but again, please try to see my side of things. Thanks.


----------



## chynawhyte (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks a million for your help and understanding. It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Well this is the small animal section where we keeps animals such as mice for pets. If you want people who will accept your view, go on over to the reptile section or onto Reptile Forums UK, not onto a board that keeps these mammals as pets. I can see your side of things, I mean a snakes gotta eat, right? but coming onto the part of the forum where we gather to talk about our small animals wasn't a very considerate or well thought out plan. You should have probably gone to the reptile section first.

Don;t mean to sound rude here, just expressing my opinion.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## chynawhyte (Jul 15, 2009)

Oh, and just so y'all know, the buck and doe's have houses, toys, and exercise ball, and they are taken out each day for exercise. I treat them as pets. I will also be selling for pets too, not just food.


----------



## chynawhyte (Jul 15, 2009)

Have you bothered to read the heading of this forum? 'Rodents Discuss all topics related to Rodents including health and nutrition, the care and wellbeing of Rodents, breeding and all other aspects of owning Rodents. (Including Mice, Rats, Gerbils, Hamsters, Guinea Pigs, Degus and any other Rodents)'


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Breeding. Care. Owning, which involves general care, hosuing, feeding etc. Not killing to feed a reptile. I don;t doubt that you do care for your mice in the short time they are alive (And obviously the parents) but this is just the wrong place to come and start talking about breeding to kill for food.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

chynawhyte said:


> ok, when I joined this site I was warned that people are on here that do breed for food, and that there is not to be any negative things said to them, so I believe I deserve that much respect, please. I am an animal lover thru and thru. I always had pet mice as a child. We all have to understand that this is the cycle of life. Do you eat meat? Fish? That makes us just as 'bad'. Do you set mouse traps? Or do you have cats to take care of that problem for you?
> 
> I love my snake, and I like to keep her fed. Mice here are very expensive. I also own 2 teacup chihuahuas, and I would much rather my snake eat mice then escape and eat one of the dogs or my pet hamster. At least if I am breeding the mice I know they are healthy food for my snake as opposed to her eating mice from god knows were, having been fed god knows what. If this offends anyone, I apologize, but again, please try to see my side of things. Thanks.


There was a person on here who bred mice to feed his friends reptiles and he upset so many people that he was banned.

I don't eat meat or fish. I would never set mouse traps, i would rather my cats took care of things, that's natural. That means that i'm not playing god.

We're not having a go at you  We just saying that alot of people will get upset by your post.


----------



## lau02 (May 24, 2009)

I have got to agree with every one else on this. I no they have got to eat but to put it on the same board as some people keeping mice . There is bound to be mixed responses to this.
I do understand though.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Might have been better to put this in the reptile chat.. you wouldn't ask how to skin a rabbit in the rabbit sec would youut:


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

hi. i keep snakes myself and i agree that these mice can be expensive. i couldnt breed the mice myself as i get attatched a bit too easily but i went to an animal college that bred and culled their own mice, gerbils and rats so maybe you could contact one near you and ask them for some advice. They could show you how to sex them at an earlier age, but its not always fool proof so dont worry if you make mistakes every now and then. they will probably also tell you what products they use etc. 

hope this helps.


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

to all opposed:

this is exactly the right place to ask where to breed mice (for any reason) not the reptile section in which only few people might also keep rodents.

the op obviously wants to make sure the mice are happy as possible before being humanely killed.. there is no difference to the op keeping and killing them humanely that buying them from a shop.

Op may already have posted on the reptile area and had no answer, have you checked? No, i bet you haven't, you just want to give your 2p with little regard to anyone else's feelings.

There is no need to jump down throats or get personal, if you don't like what this post is about it don't read it, it's as simple as that. Stop creating an argument and bad feelings on the forum... the op may not be the one who gets banned as they've said nothing to instigate your reactions.

calm down, think before you speak. help the op out with advice rather than useless critism and the mice might have a very nice comfy but short life rather than being bred on a miserable farm with no entertainment or proper space/accommodation.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

owieprone said:


> Jazzy, you don't feed them live to the snake you kill them humanely first, which is more than can be said of snakes in the wild.
> 
> use a sanitizer for baby things like Milton. Just make sure you dilute it correctly and rinse well afterwards.
> 
> ...


I hope that's true but I was watching something on youtube once and somebody had fed a live chicken to a snake and filmed it and it broke my heart to see the poor little chicken struggling to get out of the snakes mouth.:sad: I still think about that poor little chicken to this day. I also heard that live baby guinea pigs are fed to snakes too.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I think those who know me would say that I love all my animals and that includes my mice so I am probably going to shock a lot of people on here by saying that if I knew more about breeding mice then I would be helping the op myself, they have stated that their mice live clean, happy, enriched lives and it is a fact that rodents are being bred every day (usually in far from ideal conditions)to be feed to reptiles. I could not and would not ever do it myself which is the main reason I would not own a reptile but I would feel a lot happier knowing that a mouse had been well looked after and happy for its life, however long that is. If the op wasn't breeding mice then people would simply go elswhere to buy mice who had not had such a good life. Right I'm ducking for cover now .


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

owieprone said:


> to all opposed:
> 
> this is exactly the right place to ask where to breed mice (for any reason) not the reptile section in which only few people might also keep rodents.
> 
> the op obviously wants to make sure the mice are happy as possible before being humanely killed.. there is no difference to the op keeping and killing them humanely that buying them from a shop.


As far as I'm aware, the op is asking on cleaning products so she can check to sexes to decide which mice to keep fpr breeding and which to kill. As far as I can tell (Correct me if I'm wrong) There's been no questions about care thusfar.



> Op may already have posted on the reptile area and had no answer, have you checked? No, i bet you haven't, you just want to give your 2p with little regard to anyone else's feelings.


I checked. The op posted last night after I suggested they did. They also added on a little bit after the orignial post basically saying everyone in the small animal section is a hypocrite.[/QUOTE]



> There is no need to jump down throats or get personal, if you don't like what this post is about it don't read it, it's as simple as that. Stop creating an argument and bad feelings on the forum... the op may not be the one who gets banned as they've said nothing to instigate your reactions.


I can;t blame people including myself for jumping down the op's throat. A small animal section isn't the best place to come to talk about killing mice. If the OP wanted advice that wouldn't cause arguments or upset, they should have gone to a reptile oriented fiorum where people probably have more expertise on these matters.



> calm down, think before you speak. help the op out with advice rather than useless critism and the mice might have a very nice comfy but short life rather than being bred on a miserable farm with no entertainment or proper space/accommodation.


The op has been given advice by myself and some others , but again this probably wasn;t the best place to come for the particular subject.

I'm not saying that the OP doesn't care for his/her pets. I'm sure they do, my point is though that there are forums out there dedicated to reptile keepers with a wealth of knowledge on subjects like these, i myself am a member of a few of them and can vouch for all the people in there with experience and willingness to help out. Coming onto a PETforum then mentioning culling in the small animal section was a bad plan. I did it once when I had my ferret and learned my lesson then, Now I completely understand how it can upset people on here.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> I hope that's true but I was watching something on youtube once and somebody had fed a live chicken to a snake and filmed it and it broke my heart to see the poor little chicken struggling to get out of the snakes mouth.:sad: I still think about that poor little chicken to this day. I also heard that live baby guinea pigs are fed to snakes too.


That imo is someone who doesnt care for thier snake, a live animal can do some much damage to a snake it can kill it aswell.
Rats have been know to eat the tails of snakes, then the snakes dies of infections, blood loss e.t.c And all because a stupid cruel owner thinks it good to feed live.

We use pre-killed and frozen foods and ever ever have a problem getting ours to eat, there are so many ways to get a snake to eat frozen food with being cruel


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Hmmm a bit of a tender subject for some. I'm wondering how you plan on culling the mice before you feed them as it is illegal in this country to feed live rodents to snakes. If you are going to grow some mice on for feeding later then your culling method may need to be altered for a larger animal. I'm not condemming you at all, I myself have fed dead pinkies to reptiles and I understand that snakes have to eat too.

Feel free to pm me if you don't wish to answer my query on the forum.


----------



## chynawhyte (Jul 15, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> I hope that's true but I was watching something on youtube once and somebody had fed a live chicken to a snake and filmed it and it broke my heart to see the poor little chicken struggling to get out of the snakes mouth.:sad: I still think about that poor little chicken to this day. I also heard that live baby guinea pigs are fed to snakes too.


Do you eat chicken? ya, taping it live is a bit gruesome, i agree, but all the same do u eat chicken? or eggs?


----------



## chynawhyte (Jul 15, 2009)

owieprone said:


> to all opposed:
> 
> this is exactly the right place to ask where to breed mice (for any reason) not the reptile section in which only few people might also keep rodents.
> 
> ...


Thanks u very much!!!!!!


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> I hope that's true but I was watching something on youtube once and somebody had fed a live chicken to a snake and filmed it and it broke my heart to see the poor little chicken struggling to get out of the snakes mouth.:sad: I still think about that poor little chicken to this day. I also heard that live baby guinea pigs are fed to snakes too.


I hope you don't watch any nature programs lol. Its life I'm afraid. We are all part of one big food chain...luckily we are at the top.

The thing with youtube is that its your choice to watch it. Something must have intrigued you enough to watch and continue to watch.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I made myself watch it - well some of it for this very reason because I know that's life but it still upset me - sorry I can't help that. No I don't watch nature programmes either.


----------



## bichonsrus (May 16, 2009)

I agree wrong place to put message, snakes do eat live in the wild but thats a whole different scenario, are there any vegetarian snakes out there, is that a stupid question lol, just had to ask as i used to have a snake once, didnt like feeding it pinkies, would like a snake again BUT only if i didnt have to feed it that way so if you know of any veggie eating ones can you let me know


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

chynawhyte said:


> Do you eat chicken? ya, taping it live is a bit gruesome, i agree, but all the same do u eat chicken? or eggs?


Yes I'm afraid I do eat chicken. I don't eat or like much meat but we as a family do have chicken once a week. I however buy free range chicken and eggs (although I don't eat many eggs - they are for my daughter) in the hope they have the best life possible and aren't caged or battery hens.

I don't eat it live though.:wink5:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Jazzy said:


> Yes I'm afraid I do eat chicken. I don't eat it live though.:wink5:


Are you sure .


----------



## mousemighty (Mar 5, 2009)

gr33neyes said:


> Hmmm a bit of a tender subject for some. I'm wondering how you plan on culling the mice before you feed them as it is illegal in this country to feed live rodents to snakes. If you are going to grow some mice on for feeding later then your culling method may need to be altered for a larger animal. I'm not condemming you at all, I myself have fed dead pinkies to reptiles and I understand that snakes have to eat too.
> 
> Feel free to pm me if you don't wish to answer my query on the forum.


look its not illegal to live feed if youre snake ect will no take dead food, yes culling then 1st is fine as long as its done humanley, pythons shipped from states are live fed from there birth, i would consider it against the law if youre only betting on them , look if it was illlegal how do the ohter ppl like pet shops sell frozen mice they had to be killed, stun the animal ,its still warm and fresh ppl do live feed then try to get to eat dead mice now its against the law to sell pinkies live its a catch 22 nature is nature if you love animals why do we killl so many like rabbiting foxing cock fighting i rest my case and its not illegal in privacy of one s home the law controdicts its self


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

Where did the OP say that they were going to feed them live?? Did i miss that post? Not that it bothers me if they're live or not but i think some folk are jumping to conclusions AGAIN.

There is no such thing as vegetarian snake, just like cats aren't vegetarian, they need the protein from the meat they eat, they cannot get the proteins they need from foliage. If you want a snake that doesn't eat animals get an egg-eating snake _Dasypeltis fasciata, medici and scabra_


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

The feeding of live rodents is illegal in this country although you would have a job to prove it happened. A lot of reptile/snake owners actually frown down upon feeding live anyway as it causes unneccesary stress to the rodent and live feeding can cause damage to the snake from internal injuries.

Its really pointless carrying this subject on as the OP has already made it clear to me how they intend to feed their snake and I am more then happy to help them with advice.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

It's illegal to feed one live vertebrate to another live vertebrate, However people still do feed live if their snake won't eat dead mice (I've had a friend who had to do this). The OP never mentioned anything about feeding live, I think it was Jazzy who first bought it up 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

is feeding live illegal in canada?? i know it is here but its not in some states in america, at least not last time i looked and i have no idea what the situation is in canada. and as the OP never said anything about feeding live and said the mice we going to be looked after properly, not in crappy little breeding boxes i think the subject should be droped. maybe we should close the thread as no one seems to be offering any advice that was requested any more.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Motion seconded, Motion passed 

Is there a mod anywhere around? 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

However, I think the clue is in the title PETforums.co.uk. Get it, PET? I don't kill my pets and feed them to other creatures. If I did, I wouldn't call them pets. Please talk about this distasteful topic somewhere else, please, it makes me feel sick.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> It's illegal to feed one live vertebrate to another live vertebrate, However people still do feed live if their snake won't eat dead mice (I've had a friend who had to do this). The OP never mentioned anything about feeding live, I think it was Jazzy who first bought it up
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


The poster didn't mention about feeding dead either so I just presumed he meant live because he didn't make that clear.

Hello
I just recently decided to breed feeder mice to feed to my king snake and to sell as feeders or pets because the pet shops here sell them for way too much.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

True, Don;t worry Jazzy I'm not blaming you for anything, just attempting to clarify who first mentioned feeding live 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## chynawhyte (Jul 15, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Yes I'm afraid I do eat chicken. I don't eat or like much meat but we as a family do have chicken once a week. I however buy free range chicken and eggs (although I don't eat many eggs - they are for my daughter) in the hope they have the best life possible and aren't caged or battery hens.
> 
> I don't eat it live though.:wink5:


Nor does my snake eat live mice.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

chynawhyte said:


> Nor does my snake eat live mice.


Oh that's good then - thanks for clarifying.:thumbup:


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

Lulu's owner said:


> However, I think the clue is in the title PETforums.co.uk. Get it, PET? I don't kill my pets and feed them to other creatures. If I did, I wouldn't call them pets. Please talk about this distasteful topic somewhere else, please, it makes me feel sick.


Then don't read it.. the OP is posting about his pet snake and future pet mice, albeit for feeding to his snake.. he has as much right to be on here as anyone.

Jazzy.. you could have asked instead of leaping to the conclusion that he will feed them live.

chyna, i hope the links i sent were of some use.. if not Gr33neyes certainly seems to know what he/she's talking about. 
If you want any more advice on mice not related to offing (as i don't have any experience with that particularly) them feel free to pm me.


----------



## Rachh (Jun 24, 2009)

Good luck with yer feeder mice (Y)


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Owieprone, these posts are in the rodents section, not the reptiles section. Therefore the pets in question are rodents, not reptiles. A pet is a creature that you are fond of and lavish with attention. You do not kill it other than in a euthanasia situation. I would not have read these posts if I had known what "feeder mice" were. Call me naive but I assumed it was something to do with mouse nutrition and was horrified when I realised the actual meaning of the term. I repeat, this is disgusting and should not be tolerated on a pets forum.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

owieprone said:


> Then don't read it.. the OP is posting about his pet snake and future pet mice, albeit for feeding to his snake.. he has as much right to be on here as anyone.
> 
> *Jazzy.. you could have asked instead of leaping to the conclusion that he will feed them live.*
> 
> ...


Why the heck should I have asked. Have you never got anything wrong Owieprone or are you perfect?


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Lulu's owner said:


> Owieprone, these posts are in the rodents section, not the reptiles section. Therefore the pets in question are rodents, not reptiles. A pet is a creature that you are fond of and lavish with attention. You do not kill it other than in a euthanasia situation. I would not have read these posts if I had known what "feeder mice" were. Call me naive but I assumed it was something to do with mouse nutrition and was horrified when I realised the actual meaning of the term. I repeat, this is disgusting and should not be tolerated on a pets forum.


Yes quite agree.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

CAN A MOD PLEASE CLOSE THIS THREAD? IT'S GETTING KINDA OLD NOW...


Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

akai if its getting old stop reading it lol

if you need any more advice on breeding mice let me know i have done it for years although i dont have any mice now but full of advice if you need any


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

fact of life animals eat animals,chain of life etc etc,


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> fact of life animals eat animals,chain of life etc etc,


agree  and yes although it is illigeal in this country to feed snakes live food it can also be nessacery to do so in some cases.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> fact of life animals eat animals,chain of life etc etc,


I know that. However, this is a pets forum and if I look at a vegan cookery website I don't expect to see recipes for roast beef and likewise, I don't expect to see posts about breeding mice for food on a pet rodents forum. Horses for courses and all that. What next? The most profitable way to breed cats for vivisection? What's the most you can cram in a cage?


----------



## chynawhyte (Jul 15, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Yes quite agree.


um, hunny, when u sign up for thiw forum, the first thing that they tell is that there are people here breeding for food. I had to click a box that i accepted this and would not harass anyone who was, so i would appreciate the same respect or i will go to the admins, because i am sure u would have had to agree to the same terms and conditions, and u are breaking them.


----------



## chynawhyte (Jul 15, 2009)

Lulu's owner said:


> I know that. However, this is a pets forum and if I look at a vegan cookery website I don't expect to see recipes for roast beef and likewise, I don't expect to see posts about breeding mice for food on a pet rodents forum. Horses for courses and all that. What next? The most profitable way to breed cats for vivisection? What's the most you can cram in a cage?


what next, a forum for pet house flies? Rodents are pests darling. people set mouse traps every day. Go play ur violin on the street corner, u might get some coin.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

chynawhyte said:


> what next, a forum for pet house flies? Rodents are pests darling. people set mouse traps every day. Go play ur violin on the street corner, u might get some coin.


Can you not at least just stay polite? They're just expressing their opinions just as you expressed yours. Don't get at them for it.

Jeez, some people.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

I think this has been blown out of proportion to be honest. Lots of things die to feed other things. If you don't want to read about it then don't read about it. The people that don't like the subject can stop reading the thread anytime they want and just accept the fact that some people like to know where their pets food comes from.

This forum isn't here for members to verbally attack one another and to do so risks your membership being cancelled, yet the subjects will still continue to be brought up.
I would rather support someone who wants to do something the right way then verbally batter them and then they go off and find another way to do it which isn't right.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

I have PM'ed a mod asking this thread to be closed as it seems to have just descended into a flame war. I personally am sick of it being bought up again and again, as I'm sure others are too.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------

